# Tabletalk's "New Calvinism" articles



## DMcFadden (Jun 1, 2010)

I just finished the June _Tabletalk_, with its feature articles on "The New Calvinism."

* Fueling Reformation (R.C. Sproul)
* The Many Shades of Calvinism (Paul Helm)
* Reformed Theology _Is_ Covenant Theology (Richard Pratt Jr.)
* Calvinism Isn't Enough (Burk Parsons)

Interesting pieces. What do you all think will be the future of the so-called "new Calvinism"? In my experience, most new Calvinists are soteriologically (TULIP) Calvinists, people of the first three books of the Institutes. However . . .


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 1, 2010)

It often seems the descriptor "new" often means there is an attempt to combine attributes that are inconsistent. Perhaps it means the "original" is not fully understood.

The only thing "new" about "Calvinism" is how exciting and powerful it is when someone first experiences well it explains some of the deeper truths of Scripture.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Being a part of the young restless crowd, I would like to add while we young Calvinist are new to biblical truth, we want the bible. We are so eager to learn more truth, that is what lead us to Calvinism is the truth of it. Older folks please take us under your wing, teach us the truths you know. We are fed up with the Osteen preaching, we want real truth. 
Many of us are seeking ministry, become our mentors. Please don't just look at us young guys with big mouths, we have heads that want to learn and grow. We are students eager to learn. Please don't look down upon us, mentor us. 
This is my plead and my advice on how the Old can teach the New.

This spirit that is in New Calvinism is one I have never seen growing up in a Christian household. (Mainstream) The truth has set me free, and many of my young friends.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 1, 2010)

Just an observation (throw maters at me if you will):



But many of the new missionaries I see/meet believe in the sovereignty of God but without a tight/precise/rigid Reformed ecclesiology. So, it seems that monergism in soteriology and being "barely reformed" results in more people on the field (or at least more people that I know of).

However, those churches that call themselves "missional" (which many new calvinists do) don't seem to send people overseas or cross-culturally but seem focused mainly on urban church-planting or mercy ministries in the US.


So, it seems that monergism is in but rigid ecclesiology is out.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 2, 2010)

[Yes, I'm aware of the older thread on the New Calvinism. However, it was pretty long and I thought it might be nice to move in some different directions.]

Pergy, I'm not sure it is simply an issue of ecclesiology. The Reformed view has covenant in its warp and woof. Some of the New Calvinists are anything but covenantal in their understanding of the Bible.


----------



## buggy (Jun 2, 2010)

Can I be just be a "New-Old" Calvinist? (Since there's not a word for something between New and Old)  Both have good things to teach one another.

Actually New Calvinists to me are simply non-denom, mostly Baptistic and non-cessationist evangelicals who adhere to Doctrines of Grace. Just like you have Calvinistic Lutherans, Methodists, Anglicans etc.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 2, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> In my experience, most new Calvinists are soteriologically (TULIP) Calvinists, people of the first three books of the Institutes. However . . .


 
Being soteriologically a Calvinist(holding to the TULIP) and holding to only three out of the four books of the Institutes is nothing new. Spuregon is a perfect example of that. So it has been with us for a while.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 2, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> It often seems the descriptor "new" often means there is an attempt to combine attributes that are inconsistent.  Perhaps it means the "original" is not fully understood.
> 
> *I think you may be right on target here, I am one who has been recently caught up in the awesome truth's found in the scripture's and espoused as Calvinism. But just as it took time for the truth's to become evident to the Fathers of the Reformation, it will undoubtably take time before they are fully regained.
> It took a number of years for them to be covered over by the fluffy mush that is found in most mainstream churches, A return to solid theology will atke time. Most people will have to "unlearn" what they thought they knew first. Does that makes sense?*
> ...


 
*It is wonderful to be on the recieving end on those truth's  The Lord has been very merciful and patient with me as I learn...*





Sonny said:


> Being a part of the young restless crowd, I would like to add while we young Calvinist are new to biblical truth, we want the bible. We are so eager to learn more truth, that is what lead us to Calvinism is the truth of it. Older folks please take us under your wing, teach us the truths you know. We are fed up with the Osteen preaching, we want real truth.
> Many of us are seeking ministry, become our mentors. Please don't just look at us young guys with big mouths, we have heads that want to learn and grow. We are students eager to learn. Please don't look down upon us, mentor us.
> This is my plead and my advice on how the Old can teach the New.
> 
> This spirit that is in New Calvinism is one I have never seen growing up in a Christian household. (Mainstream) The truth has set me free, and many of my young friends.


----------

